# any hacks in the shwa?



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hey - I'm just looking around for some folks who may want to get together and jam in the Oshawa or east durham area. I picked up the guitar a few years back (now in my late 30's) without having ever even held one before.....it wasn't long before I was hooked...

I mostly play along to backing tracks or on the rare occasion when my daughter decides she wants to hang out with me, (she plays drums and guitar) we jam together.

My skill level is what I would consider still very much beginner when compared to the pros, but I'm getting there. I mostly like to play blues and Metal. Being a product of the 80's, Metallica was a staple in my music library and still very much is.

anyway - I'd be interested to see if there are others out there who be interested in getting together to learn a thing or 2 from each other about playing this instrument.


----------

